# MFSLive USB2 copy speed



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I plan to upgrade my Tivo HD's HDD using MFSLive on a Lenovo T60P laptop, with the drives connected using SATA -> USB2 enclosures. I already have some shows on the TivoHD, and want to copy them over, hence the choice of MFSLive and not WinMFS.

My question is how fast would this copy be? Would I be limited by the USB2 speed something like 20-25MB/sec? or will there be a significant overhead for formatting/partitioning the new drive and writing the Tivo OS?

If it's just the USB2 transfer speed, I hope copying 160GB may complete in 2-3 hours, and definitely over night. If there is a chance it could take longer, I need to plan to do the upgrade over the weekend so as to not tie up the laptop.

Appreciate any info on this, TIA!


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Both Mfslive linux and WinMFS copy over shows if you use the right commands or clicks.

2-3 hours should be enough for USB2 transfer.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks, I see I've confused backup vs MFSCopy in WinMFS, thanks for the tip! I already confirmed that MFSLive boots fine on my laptop and sees the USB drives, but it's good to have a second option anyway.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2000)

WinMFS will copy everything in copy mode, but will not save shows in backup mode. The MFSLive boot CD will backup shows, but for anything but a copy it's somewhat pointless since the backup will be as big as a drive anyway, so you might as well copy.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks, that's what I'm planning to do, using MFSLive to copy, since I've already confirmed the functionality of booting MFSLive on my laptop and accessing HDD connected to USB2 port.

I can use WinMFS in the copy mode as another option, but I figure with MFSLive I should have less system resource overhead than Win XP, and smaller chance of OS fubars messing with the copy process.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

It's done, the copy took just over 2 hours for ~110 GB, I deleted some of the recordings before I did the copy. The only snag happened when my cat knocked one of the drive loose. But I repeated the copy and everything went fine.

I love the new tools. Five years ago when I upgraded by DTivo, I messed up the master/slave setting on the HDD, and it cost me all night. Now with the SATA drives, and MFS web generated command line, there's very little chance for mistakes.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

@yunlin, as long as you've done this, I thought I'd ask in this thread.

I've searched through the threads and the MFSlive site and I can't see how to connect a new sata drive in an HD Tivo .
How do you get around the single sata/power connector in connecting the new drive ? 
By the same token, how do you connect the original Tivo drive in a pc, usings it's sata and power connector to make a backup ? 

I've only opened the Tivo HD at this point, without removing anything, so any help would be appreciated. (btw can a drive swap from another Tivo HD be done ?)


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

The "single sata/power connector" is the standard SATA interface which also happens to share the same form factor with laptop SATA drives and SAS drives as well (with keying).


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks ciper,

I wasn't aware of that, as my Compaq pc uses a separate sata connector and legacy power connector. I, in looking in the Tivo, thought maybe it was using a unique connector specific to that use. The last time I did a drive upgrade was the Hinsdale method in my D* Hughes receiver.

It also appears that the USB port is a nice simple connection method vs opening the pc and mounting internally. (I akso have a Lenovo T-60 and may use that as well)


----------

